# I LOVE the Premiere!!!!!



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Set up both my Premieres today and been playing with them since. Got to say I love them so far. I am not seeing the speed issues that others have complained about. Also I think the units are very sturdy and look great. Definitely not "cheesy".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

+1


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

+1 :up: 
I was a little worried at first after reading some of the post here, but after getting my XL I have to say it was a great decision!


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Better than expected from all the post and it has lots of potential.:up::up::up:


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

I have no issues, so far, except for losing sound when the TV is turned off ( which was a problem with the HD as well.)


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

jdgarrido said:


> Better than expected from all the post and it has lots of potential.:up::up::up:


I think the potential is huge for this platform. Can't wait to watch first hand as it evolves.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't tell if you guys are just fanboys and blind or if you never owned a previous unit. You don't find going from watching a live preview thumbnail to the original tivo interface annoying? The huge hesitation from menu to menu in netflix?


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

I had potential. I could'a been a contenda. 

I have infinite patience. This is the reinvention of the DVR. All this greatness just takes time. To completely reinvent the DVR after all. 

Someday. Hopefully soon. Someday soon. Hopefully. Soon.

Wow. I'm sweating now. How exciting. I'm at the footstep of DVR greatness. 

Someday...soon...hopefully. Such potential in a small package.


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

I have absolutely no hesitation in the netflix app, I was suprised how fast everything loaded. It is much faster than my TiVo HD. Are you on a wired or wireless connection?
I am liking mine a lot as well, but have only had it a day. MRV flies between two premieres, just transferred fringe in less than ten minutes!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I sure hope Tivo changed their policy on confusing my dog by making a remote that looks like a bone. If they don't stop those shenanigans then I'm gonna sue.

Remote that looks like a bone thread


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

cranbers said:


> I can't tell if you guys are just fanboys and blind or if you never owned a previous unit.


Well, in some cases, they're stockholders that don't want anyone to say anything bad.


BlackBetty said:


> Congrats to TiVo and to my brokerage account


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

Set-up went smoothly. I was suprised how fast HD screens loaded after reading other posts. I am very happy with my Premiere XL.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

WOW! 2 whole posts on the forum and you feel you have the right to talk about fanboys.

Wholly crap! Did I tell you that my dog ate my remote and it's all Tivos fault? Now there's a real problem.



cranbers said:


> I can't tell if you guys are just fanboys and blind or if you never owned a previous unit. You don't find going from watching a live preview thumbnail to the original tivo interface annoying? The huge hesitation from menu to menu in netflix?


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

I've owned series 2, series 3 hd and now this is a premiere. I do like my tivo service and have gotten used to the issues with series 3. But to come into a half baked series 4, and they put it on the market as a "finished" ready for retail product, when it clear is not.

You guys don't see a problem with an interface that switches between hd to sd on the fly and actually has parts of the system disabled to prevent crashing? I mean it has the same show format lights on front of dvr that is left from the series 3 code. This does nothing on the premiere, I tried it. Why was it left there on a premiere? is this a feature as well that should be praised?

I messed with it the day I got it, maybe the slowness was a result of the "first 24 hours is slow because of whatever it does in that time" But on second thought, I moved to the sd menus so maybe that's why I don't notice issues as much. Hey I got a new 300 dollar series 3 in a new chassis why did I "upgrade" now?, yay. 

Other then the lower profile box and the improved remote. To say this thing is wonderful or you love it in its current state, come on now..... I may be ripping it a big one, but you guys are praising it. What other kind of person praises something like this in its current unfinished buggy state and ignores the simple fact, this thing was NOT ready for release. To ignore the issues and act like im just being a jerk. That's just ignorant.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Do your friends and family still love you with all your flaws? I'm just sayin


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cranbers said:


> I can't tell if you guys are just fanboys and blind or if you never owned a previous unit. You don't find going from watching a live preview thumbnail to the original tivo interface annoying? The huge hesitation from menu to menu in netflix?


What hesitation in Netflix? On the two Premiers I setup for netflix, the menus pop up in a split second. The only thing that takes 1 to 2 seconds is when the Netflix application is first started. After that everything is almost instant.

Everything is faster in the Premiere than it was with my S3/TiVoHD boxes.

I don't find it annoying at all(the SD/HD switch) since it's very fast. Of course I would rather all the interfaces be HD, but I expect it to happen at some point.
I've owned over twenty tiVos since 2001, and now eight Premieres. They are easily the best and fastest TiVos I've ever used.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

cranbers said:


> I've owned series 2, series 3 hd and now this is a premiere. I do like my tivo service and have gotten used to the issues with series 3. But to come into a half baked series 4, and they put it on the market as a "finished" ready for retail product, when it clear is not.
> 
> You guys don't see a problem with an interface that switches between hd to sd on the fly and actually has parts of the system disabled to prevent crashing? I mean it has the same show format lights on front of dvr that is left from the series 3 code. This does nothing on the premiere, I tried it. Why was it left there on a premiere? is this a feature as well that should be praised?
> 
> ...


People are telling you that they like their Premiere DVRs. Either they don't have the problems you are experiencing or the problems are not significant enough to matter to them. Why aren't you listening!? 

Sorry that your personal experience has been bad. If you don't like your Premiere, send it back. Trying to persuade people who are happy with their Premiere DVRs to hate them instead is just idiotic.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

cranbers said:


> I can't tell if you guys are just fanboys and blind or if you never owned a previous unit. You don't find going from watching a live preview thumbnail to the original tivo interface annoying? The huge hesitation from menu to menu in netflix?


If you really believe that it's that terrible then you should return it.


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got my Premiere setup today. I'm upgrading from a series 2. So far I'm pretty happy I got it. I hope Tivo continues to polish the UI up.

Here are my initial thoughts:

* I agree with the OP that the unit is sturdy and looks pretty slick. I'm not sure why anyone complained about that.

* Switching between different UIs (since they aren't all the new HD) was sort of jarring. I didn't like load times and the switch to a completely different screen. The new layout taking advantage of the bigger screen was nice though. I think this will be pretty nice when it's finished.

* I didn't care for the preview in a window piece or the top bar. Is there a way to turn that off in the HD view? 

* Overall It's a little slow, but I'm alright with that.

* The screen switched to a gray screen when loading various things. I was able to find a setting to change that to black though, it's way less annoying that way.

* The Netflix integration isn't as nice as what the Roku has and it takes quite a bit to load.

I think they have a good platform to start from here. I hope they polish the rough edges.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> Set up both my Premieres today and been playing with them since. Got to say I love them so far. I am not seeing the speed issues that others have complained about. Also I think the units are very sturdy and look great. Definitely not "cheesy".


+1 :up::up::up:

I gotta say, so far I am not experiencing any of these "sluggishly slow" problems others are. Perhaps my definition of too slow differs from theirs. I'm not saying it couldn't be faster, but my Premiere is far from painfully slow. Quite fast actually.

And besides initial startup of Netflix app, everything else is almost instant in it. CableCard setup was super smooth! Now just rerunning guided setup. Which is at 55% and moving along rather quickly. Then start setting up some season passes!  Overall, I was a little worried from reading these threads, but I am completely happy so far with my TiVo Premiere. All I want is Netflix app to be redesigned to add a couple features, other then that, for now, I am completely happy I bought it!


----------



## ItsRounder (Feb 28, 2010)

Add me to the list of very happy Premiere owners. Now granted, I'm upgrading from a 10 year old series 1 but I really do love the new TiVo. I'm also not running in HD yet so that may also have something to do with how I feel but this is a fantastic product. Everything is so much faster than my old TiVo and it can do so much more. Netflix streaming looks just as good as digital cable which also looks fantastic. Getting everything configured was a breeze and I was up and running in no time. 

Looking at show info and then drilling deeper and deeper through actors and related content is really cool and much faster than I was expecting given all the gnashing of teeth on this forum. I also love the iTiVo app so I can put content on my iPhone to watch on the go. 

I'm sure I'll run in to the usual early launch bugs but I remember that my series 1 had its fair share of issues when I first bought it as well and I absolutely loved that thing. It's sad to see it go but it will be moving on to a new loving family when I give it to my parents next week.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I want to make sure we are all on the same page. For those of you who say the new HDUI is fast, are you not seeing the occasional green circles while stuff is loading? Also, I find that if I scroll down to a menu, I usually have to wait a moment before it will let me select the sub-menu. This is kind of annoying. Granted, I wouldn't say it's ridiculously slow, but it certainly could be faster. For example, the old SD interface flies on the new machine. I just wish the HDUI was equally as fast.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I want to make sure we are all on the same page. For those of you who say the new HDUI is fast, are you not seeing the occasional green circles while stuff is loading? Also, I find that if I scroll down to a menu, I usually have to wait a moment before it will let me select the sub-menu. This is kind of annoying. Granted, I wouldn't say it's ridiculously slow, but it certainly could be faster. For example, the old SD interface flies on the new machine. I just wish the HDUI was equally as fast.


If I see a greeen circle it's there for around one third to two thirds of a second.

If going to the sub menus they seem to populate in one third to one half second.

Everything is much faster than it was with the S3/TiVoHD


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

First full 24 hrs with my Premieres and I am loving them even more. Hands down the best TiVo ever.


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

My Tivo is a lot snapper today. I guess the forum notes about 'indexing' is true.


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

We have had our Premiere XL for a week now and I have noticed some hesitation here and there, but overall not a deal killer. We just moved to it and OTA from several older DirecTV R10 Tivo's and I had some lagging with them as well. With all the features we have gained with the Premiere I can live with the occasional 1-2 second green circle.


----------



## xnixman (Jun 8, 2002)

Me too...

Zero issues, very responsive, etc.

Very happy with this. I turned my 10 year old hacked (net+Web+80 hours) S1 into a VCR for the kids and demoted the S2 to the basement.

Not sure why I should care if some of the menus are not HD. They are still TiVo menus, so... They're still nicer then everything else I've used (Myth, XBMC, Cox DVR).

Fastest channel changing I have ever had on "Digital" (zero pixalation, no pause). I can channel surf again!  I haven't yet cleaned up my lineup, and the only pauses I have are when there is no signal on that channel.

Love the new size/shape - it could use a clock though since I now have no clock in my living room after losing the cable box. 

I was unhappy about the requirement for the TiVo brand network wireless adapter, since my Humax S2+DVD worked great with a Belkin adapter and I really hate requirements for proprietary hardware.

I was very glad to hear about the keyboard support.


----------



## PacketBoy (Mar 12, 2005)

The Tivo Premier XL is my first Tivo in a while. I've had DirecTivos (R10s) and various other DVRs going all the way back to my beloved UltimateTV boxes. I think a lot of the complaints I've read here and there are all quite legitimate but need to be put in the correct perspective. The folks who've been using Tivos over the years with upgrades every time a new model comes out are probably, rightly so, demanding a perfect experience out of the box on day 1. My experience with Tivos tells me this is unrealistic. They have always had bugs and issues that upset a segment of their customers, and they do work out many of those issues over time, but the vast majority of their customers is who they (Tivo) are tweaking things for, and I think, and this is from a guy who has been using MCE for the last 3 years, is that this box is really, really nice. The interface looks great and I've been quite pleased with the speed of everything. Initial reviews by Mossberg and others had me hesitant to get the premier, but I'm glad I got mine. The integration with Netflix, Amazon, Blockbuster, and YouTube is going to help them sell a ton of these things.

I look forward to the bug fixes and UI tweaks that will surely come down the road, but my experience overall so far is very satisfying. Best DVR I've ever used, hands down.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Overall, I am happy with my Premiere XL. This is the second Tivo I have owned (I bought a TivoHD last November). OTA reception is solid - getting all the same channels on this one as I do on my TivoHD. It would be nice to have all menus the same (I'm fine with the "old" Tivo menus), but the switch from new to old menus during certain operations is not a big deal to me. As long as the HD programming looks good, and it does, that's what I care about most. I'm also going to get CableCard installs for the first time - looking forward to seeing how well suggestions and things work when there is so much more programming available than what I have OTA. 

Bottom line: I am very happy with this purchase so far. I AM hoping that an updated NetFlix interface is in the works.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I glad a lot of you are pleased with your new Tivo Premiere. If you guys really believe this box is going to evolve to be anything more than it is, you are delusional. We already can deduce that they ported their single threaded software onto this new dual core platform, so significant speed increases aren't going to happen. If they were going to spend the money to re architect their software to be optimal for the new hardware they would have done it already.
I very much doubt they are going to add anything similar to the Moxi Mate. 

So basically you have a tivoHD with a new skin and slightly bigger HD. All they are going to add is whatever makes more revenue for them, advertisements.

Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ciucca said:


> I glad a lot of you are pleased with your new Tivo Premiere. If you guys really believe this box is going to evolve to be anything more than it is, you are delusional. We already can deduce that they ported their single threaded software onto this new dual core platform, so significant speed increases aren't going to happen. If they were going to spend the money to re architect their software to be optimal for the new hardware they would have done it already.
> I very much doubt they are going to add anything similar to the Moxi Mate.
> 
> So basically you have a tivoHD with a new skin and slightly bigger HD. All they are going to add is whatever makes more revenue for them, advertisements.
> ...


I'm sorry, but do you own a Premiere? If not, there's no legitimate reason for you to post in this thread, because you have no basis for your opinions. Please remain on-topic.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ciucca said:


> I glad a lot of you are pleased with your new Tivo Premiere. If you guys really believe this box is going to evolve to be anything more than it is, you are delusional. We already can deduce that they ported their single threaded software onto this new dual core platform, so significant speed increases aren't going to happen. If they were going to spend the money to re architect their software to be optimal for the new hardware they would have done it already.
> I very much doubt they are going to add anything similar to the Moxi Mate.
> 
> So basically you have a tivoHD with a new skin and slightly bigger HD. All they are going to add is whatever makes more revenue for them, advertisements.
> ...


Sounds good to me. I don't even notice any advertisements now. As it is now the Premiere is much better and faster than any of the previous TiVos I've used.
I will be thoroughly enjoying my new purchase.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Definitely enjoying mine though I use the classic interface since no HD set yet. The transfer speeds alone make it worthwhile for me. I actually transfer shows now which had given up on the TiVo HD/


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I activated my first Tivo in 1999 and have purchased a number of units over the years but haven't taken the Hi-Def plunge with Tivo until now because I really didn't want to mess with the cablecards. I still have a series 2 on my normal set and have been using the cable co DVR (Sara) on the High Def Set. I've also used the DirectTV high def DVR. 

While I'm happy with the Premier, I think it's obvious that it's not quite finished yet and I would be willing to bet that if you talked to some Tivo engineers off the record that would admit as such. I do hope they add some more hi-def menus and other graphics and do work on the speed a bit. I would be slightly disappointed if they don't but I'm still happy overall because it's a big upgrade over where I was.

There are a couple of things I would like to see added as well that would make me even more happy.
1. Some indicator in the guide that the program is set to be recorded. Even the Sara software has this (the program is highlighted in red) The DirectTV DVR goes a step further by also indicating whether it's a season pass or a one time recording. I don't see this as being a terribly difficult thing to do.
2. DLNA. TV's are even coming with this built in. The DirectTV DVR has it, Xbox360 and PS3 have it. How can you not have a networked box anymore that isn't DLNA compliant? It really should be a no brainer.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

ciucca said:


> I glad a lot of you are pleased with your new Tivo Premiere. If you guys really believe this box is going to evolve to be anything more than it is, you are delusional. We already can deduce that they ported their single threaded software onto this new dual core platform, so significant speed increases aren't going to happen. If they were going to spend the money to re architect their software to be optimal for the new hardware they would have done it already.
> I very much doubt they are going to add anything similar to the Moxi Mate.
> 
> So basically you have a tivoHD with a new skin and slightly bigger HD. All they are going to add is whatever makes more revenue for them, advertisements.
> ...


What other bold predictions have you made (ones you can prove you made) that have come true? I need to know if you have a clue or just like to talk out your ass.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

dewd2 said:


> What other bold predictions have you made (ones you can prove you made) that have come true? I need to know if you have a clue or just like to talk out your ass.


Well, there's this from seven months ago...


ciucca said:


> Goodbye TIVO!
> 
> All that is left is a few shelves in the radio and TV section of the Smithsonian.
> 
> When these guys go bankrupt in a few months, what are all you lifetime subscribers going to do?


Oops miss. Try again, how about this from just four months ago...



ciucca said:


> This company has 12-18 months left. Any non TIVO zombies who still read this board, due yourself a favor and do not invest in a TIVO. You will surely be pissed when the inevitable chapter 11 happens. There is no value for anyone to merge or buy them. Every provider has there own DVR software so why buy TIVO? The GUI hasn't been updated in over 10 years and is behind the times.
> 
> Let me be the first to predict the end! 18 months and byebye!


So I guess he has just over a year left to hope for that one.

Every new TiVo model has improved from the time it was introduced to the time it was replaced. Claiming that it's not reasonable to expect the same for the Premiere is "talking out your ass."


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

roflmao! :up:

A few days in and absolutely no complaints. I am certainly loving my TiVo Premiere. I kinda wish I would have opted for the XL. But it is all good for now. I have an old ubuntu computer running StreamBaby and PyTivo and I can store other shows on there. And I record my daughters shows in non-hd just because since she is only a few months old and doesn't pay attention much to the TV, I think she will live with "Word World" in SD. lol.

But yeah, back on topic, I love my TiVo so far. Much more advanced then my old Comcast DVR. And much more responsive then I was worried about reading all the threads in here.

All I need now is to find some good web shows. Anyone have any suggestions? The wife and I enjoy a lot of comedy if any one has any recommendations for any of the web shows to subscribe too...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

dewd2 said:


> What other bold predictions have you made (ones you can prove you made) that have come true? I need to know if you have a clue or just like to talk out your ass.


Sounds like this guy (who claims he is the master ): http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.663559/browse_thread/thread/3bf407a0bbac2462?hl=en#


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

We are really enjoying our Premiere XL. It replaces an S3, and aside from the new UI and speed, I think the picture quality is better. My TV PQ is showing just a bit clearer and brighter with the new Premiere.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Purchased a Premiere to replace a TivoHD. In the long run it will probably be worth it, but I would have rather waited until their makeover of the UI is more complete. The main selling point that got me to buy was the HD UI makeover, and I found the fact that only small parts of the UI are re-do at this point to be more than a bit misleading.

I would encourage those who are thinking about it wait until they deliver a UI that is re-done at least to the 90&#37; stage including the on-screen guide & options screens before jumping in.

Its obvious the CPU has more power and the hardware build seems solid & efficient, but the software hasn't yet delivered on what was promised. I won't return it, but I don't feel I got enough added value to warrant an immediate upgrade of working 3/HD units.

Just my $0.02. I hope they finish their software re-work quickly.


----------



## Mark95841 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok thanks for the post I was going to buy a Premier tomorrow but I guess I will wait.


----------



## Abner (May 17, 2006)

I bought two Premieres which arrived Thursday. I set both of them up without any issues. On Friday the cable company installed the M-Cards with no issues. They have both been working flawlessly and interface fine with my two S2DTs.

I use the SD menus and they work great. Tried the HD menus and they are too busy for our taste. We'll stick to SD menus.

Going from analog to digital signal was a huge improvement for us. Both the picture and sounds quality are great!

I'm glad that I bought them. No regret what so ever. If I had more TVs I would buy a few more


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Mark95841 said:


> Ok thanks for the post I was going to buy a Premier tomorrow but I guess I will wait.


Just to clarify - if you don't already have a Series 3 or a TivoHD, I definitely DO recommend getting a Premiere ASAP. Its far better than what you would be replacing.

But if you already have a TivoHD or Tivo3 and are considering replacing it with a Premiere, THAT is the case where I would hold off for a bit and let the dust settle. You're already getting most of the current benefit of the Tivo4 box from your 3-based box.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Playing around further with the Premiere today, now that the initial install issues have sorted themselves out...

After spending some time with the new User Interface and search/browse functionality, its really an impressive achievement by Tivo. The unifying of all this information into a web-like browsable and searchable whole is potentially game-changing.

Definitely it needs to be sped up and takes patience now, and there are plenty of cases of missing images or duplicate and sometimes confusing listings for shows, but the potential is clearly there.

I think seeing the depth and potential of this new way of approaching things has given me more respect for the device and the software. 

Tivo has been touting the HD interface because that's easy to see in a screenshot, but the under-the-hood browsing, searching, and recommendations system is a pretty big deal, it just isn't as easy to explain or appreciate.

Nice work, Tivo software guys. I can't imagine it was easy to pull off.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

My premiere now has about 14 hrs of shows recorded, and the performance is definitely degrading. If anyone else sees this ( after loading the unit with shows a bit ) please post you experience here. Sometimes my menus are taking over 5 seconds to come available, sometimes up/down navigation is locking. Didn't act like this first week...


----------



## xnixman (Jun 8, 2002)

brasscat said:


> If anyone else sees this ( after loading the unit with shows a bit ) please post you experience here. Sometimes my menus are taking over 5 seconds to come available, sometimes up/down navigation is locking. Didn't act like this first week...


Nope, not seeing that - the wife has about 50 hours recorded (20 HD) and its still acting the same.

I did see a couple weird pauses during play back tonight.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

brasscat said:


> My premiere now has about 14 hrs of shows recorded, and the performance is definitely degrading. If anyone else sees this ( after loading the unit with shows a bit ) please post you experience here. Sometimes my menus are taking over 5 seconds to come available, sometimes up/down navigation is locking. Didn't act like this first week...


I'm at 20% according to the progress bar, and no slow down yet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm at 70% on a couple of boxes and around 25% on my XL units. They all still seem fast. Just as responsive as they were on Friday.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Innerloop said:


> I think seeing the depth and potential of this new way of approaching things has given me more respect for the device and the software.


Well put and same here. Apparently for a large part the functionality was/is existing in my Series 3 as well. Yet, I never bothered to look for it. With the Premiere it is just eazy peezy Japaneezy


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I'm at 70% on a couple of boxes and around 25% on my XL units. They all still seem fast. Just as responsive as they were on Friday.


Same here. Have a lot of HD already recorded and the boxes are just as responsive as they were on day one. I have zero problems with speed.

I wonder if some folks who are having some speed issues maybe because of slow network?

I have FIOS and get 25 Mb down and 25 Mb up.

I know that the TiVo's are pulling info from the net to populate the discovery bar.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I wonder if some folks who are having some speed issues maybe because of slow network?


That's some pretty past Internet connection! I'm only pulling down about 5.5MB, so maybe that's it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

brasscat said:


> I'm only pulling down about 5.5MB, so maybe that's it.


That's hardly a slow connection. If the box is acting sluggish because of a connection like that, I'd say there is a serious design flaw somewhere.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I wonder if some folks who are having some speed issues maybe because of slow network? I have FIOS and get 25 Mb down and 25 Mb up.


I get about 20 down (and can stream HD from a variety of online sources without missing a beat). If you turn down the volume and focus on my keyboard video, you'll see how slow/quick the Discovery Bar, menu items, and show info populates. I assume it's representative and too slow for me. While I can tune out the Discovery Bar, that static greenish ring which matches nothing else in the UI else is more annoying.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

It small comfort knowing that a few are experencing what everyone should be with this 4th gen drvice...

One would hope that by now this outfit would have their collective act together an finally put out a quality product that operates as intended.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Dr_Diablo said:


> It small comfort knowing that a few are experencing what everyone should be with this 4th gen drvice...
> 
> *One would hope that by now this outfit would have their collective act together an finally put out a quality product that operates as intended*.


I am loving this product. I am getting tons of enjoyment from it and it operates as intended and beyond!


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

Having switched to the SE menus and using it only to record shows/stream music off my computer, I'm very happy with it. The video quality is quite a big step up from my S2 even when I'm not in HD. Being able to record two shows at once rules. I'm getting plenty of enjoyment off my Premiere.


----------



## jwcooper (Dec 15, 2005)

greensky said:


> Having switched to the SE menus and using it only to record shows/stream music off my computer, I'm very happy with it. The video quality is quite a big step up from my S2 even when I'm not in HD. Being able to record two shows at once rules. I'm getting plenty of enjoyment off my Premiere.


I completely agree with this. There is a noticeable difference in quality of even the SD channels on the Premiere vs. the Series2.

I also am amazed at how much storage there is (don't even have the XL). I think I had a 20 hour S2...

My Premiere has gone rogue, and appears to be recording just about everything it can..the suggestions are up over 60 shows so far after 3 days.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jwcooper said:


> I completely agree with this. There is a noticeable difference in quality of even the SD channels on the Premiere vs. the Series2.
> 
> I also am amazed at how much storage there is (don't even have the XL). I think I had a 20 hour S2...
> 
> My Premiere has gone rogue, and appears to be recording just about everything it can..the suggestions are up over 60 shows so far after 3 days.


Yes I noticed that on the box I had suggestions turned on. So I turned them off for now.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

comcast installed my cablecard a few hours ago, and so far I'm very pleased with the Premiere. I had a 6 year old S2 that this replaces, and while it was a reliable work horse for all those years it's nice to actually have HD on my new HD LED tv. So far the menus seem a bit faster than my S2 in some areas, and a bit slower in others. It only got the programming info a few hours ago so I still have a day or so of indexing, we'll see if it speeds up once that is done.

I plugged in a USB keyboard to help with setting up my season passes, it worked well except the space bar on the keyboard didn't put spaces in the search box (though I didn't need it as the first word in the name was good enough to get my show). I like how now if what you search for isn't in the guide it goes straight to wishlist rather than telling you you're out of luck.

I have yet to try the Internet features of the Premiere, though when I tired youtube on my Samsung blue-ray player it looked stretched otu and pixelated, so I'm not expecting much from the Tivo.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

The speed has improved for the sd menu but the hd menu is a mess. I had to just leave it off. That solved most of my gripes. Butnow i effectively bought another series 3 and lost 66 percent of recording time thanks to no hard drive upgrade. 

I do enjoy having two tiros now and i have a windows home server with the tivo add on for extra storage. So no big deal i guess. I hope the HD interface is done soon.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

cranbers said:


> The speed has improved for the sd menu but the hd menu is a mess. I had to just leave it off. That solved most of my gripes. Butnow i effectively bought another series 3 and lost 66 percent of recording time thanks to no hard drive upgrade.
> 
> I do enjoy having two tiros now and i have a windows home server with the tivo add on for extra storage. So no big deal i guess. I hope the HD interface is done soon.


No, you've bought a faster series 4 TiVo with a platform that can be expanded and enhanced with software updates and since you've kept your old TiVo, you have gained additional recording time and 2 HD tuners.


----------

